# New cast iron pizza pan maiden voyage



## Don Kondra (Jan 19, 2013)

Available light and fresh out of the oven...

Pepperoni and mushrooms under the mozzarella cheese and thinly sliced honey maple ham on top....

And yes, I like that little bit of char on the ends of the ham 







Cheers, Don


----------



## shefjr (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks tasty Don. I have a roast in a cast iron skillet right now that is making the house smell great.
The only thing I don't like about cast iron is cleaning it. I wish I could just throw it in the dish washer but, as you know once it's seasoned no soaps are allowed.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 19, 2013)

We have a lot of natural cast iron cookware but in the last few years I only use the skillets to make cornbread.  

We prefer our pizza well done as well but all under the cheese.  

BTW Don, I have joined you in owning Olympus.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jan 19, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Looks tasty Don. I have a roast in a cast iron skillet right now that is making the house smell great.
> The only thing I don't like about cast iron is cleaning it. I wish I could just throw it in the dish washer but, as you know once it's seasoned no soaps are allowed.



Ah, but the flavor is worth the hassle.  Tonights supper is going to be a beef rib eye seared in a cast iron pan on the stove and finished in the oven  

A quick soak in hot water, little scrub, dry and it's good to go again..

This pizza pan is a Lagostina and the top seems to have some sort of coating on it, clean up is a breeze but it doesn't exactly fit in the sink, he, he...



Ron Evers said:


> We have a lot of natural cast iron cookware but in the last few years I only use the skillets to make cornbread.
> 
> We prefer our pizza well done as well but all under the cheese.
> 
> BTW Don, I have joined you in owning Olympus.



How do you like the little guy Ron ?

I handled it in the store and came away with the E-5 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 20, 2013)

Don Kondra said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > Looks tasty Don. I have a roast in a cast iron skillet right now that is making the house smell great.
> ...



It was a real chalange for me to learn given it is menu driven, unlike the Panasonic cameras with the most used functions on buttons or dials.  I guess it is an Oly thing that previous Oly owners would be used to.  The 5 axis IBIS is a treat for using adapted lenses.


----------

